# Recipe for Madeira?



## mhopkins (Aug 3, 2019)

Anyone have a home-winemaking recipe for Madeira? We brought a bottle of V Sattui Madeira home from Napa several months ago to enjoy with friends. Enjoyed some again tonight. Thought it might be fun to tackle a batch.


----------



## MiBor (Oct 19, 2019)

I remember reading that Madeira was the Founding Fathers' favorite wine. That being said, If I understand correctly, Madeira is one of the hardest wines to make. It's not only a fortified wine, it is also an oxidized wine that involves keeping it hot for long periods of time. That process makes it almost indestructible. It also involves aging for 3 up to 15 years, from what I read. I don't know about others, but I don't have that kind of patience... 

https://www.thespruceeats.com/madeira-fortified-white-wine-3510912

I found this recipe on homebrewtalk:

https://www.homebrewtalk.com/forum/threads/maderia-wine.1165/


----------

